# Crown Molding Touch Up



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

i had my hardwood floors refinished and stained. we have white crown molding on the floor and it needs a little of touch up from the refinishing. 

i have never painted in my life, and i don't know what's the technique to touching up white crown molding paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Find the exact can of paint used before, shake it up well, clean the baseboard well, let it dry. Go to paint store and buy a good brush,open paint can, dip brush into paint, brush offending spots.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Its it really crown molding on the floor?


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

If you haven't done much painting, you may want to put painters tape down on the floor along the baseboards, as well put your paint can on cardboard or something similar. 

If there are any holes then fill and sand before painting, if there are any gaps between the wall and baseboards, caulking along the wall will improve the look of it.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

* baseboard moulding


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Windows said:


> * baseboard moulding


sorry, i meant baseboard moulding. what would you use to clean the baseboard with prior to primer and paint? there's a little bit of hardwood floor stain on the baseboard.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks nice in there.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Clean with Dirtex


----------



## blingthing (Dec 14, 2011)

Scully said:


> i had my hardwood floors refinished and stained. we have white crown molding on the floor and it needs a little of touch up paint from the refinishing.
> 
> i have never painted in my life, and i don't know what's the technique to touching up white crown molding paint.


Use small strokes and don't put a lot of paint on the brush or it'll drip all over the place.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

should i sand first? 

what type (or grit) sand paper should i get?


----------

